# "Why Cats Paint"



## 10cats2dogs

'A theory of feline aesthetics'
By, Heather Busch & Burton Silver.
For those who enjoy the more unusual and unique "Abilities" our mysterious cats can have, I recommend this book!
Who knows?
You might have a budding 'PiCatsso!'
Both Authers are based in New Zealand.


----------



## cat face

Aw, now doesn't that picture look all sweet and make you feel like you want to go out and buy a paint set and canvas just for kitty?

LOL but I know my girls.. 

Sadie: would be running and shaking the paw for miles! Paint would go everywhere BUT the canvas.

Belle: is a bit more subdued, as soon as the feeling of the paint made contact with the nerve endings in her paw pads, she would be up on hind legs and giving "jazz hands" all over the place right before her turbo thruster goes off and I've got paint on the carpeted stairs, leading to the nearest bedroom.

B.B.: wise sage that she is, would simply never allow her paws to be dipped in paint to begin with. I would be at the hospital getting stitches and antibiotics!

So... think I'll pass on the paint LOL


----------



## BartBuzz

I have that book. It is so funny. I wonder what kind of paints are safe for cats to use?


----------



## gizmothecat

That cat looks huge...I want to {hugg}


----------



## Mitts & Tess

I have the book also. Enjoyed it. They were selling it a our local art center.


----------

